# This is what happened to my board this weekend



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

none of it is serious....just lightly pound out the dent/bubble and tap it in to line with the rest of the edge and epoxy to seal it, the top sheet is nothing, epoxy if you want, the base is nothing...ptex it...probably just rode over a little rock. 








Wait, send it to me....since it is trashed...I need another rock board.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Dont feel bad. Every board I have looks worse than that. They day you learn to love the glades you also learn that a snowboard still works with any number of battle scars.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hopefully you learned your lesson not to lean your board against a car... Always put it on the ground, and where a car isn't gonna run it over.

And ya those things are pretty fixable..


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL i cant believe someone is complaining about this:dunno:. None of those are even serious. Maybe the edge that is bent is a little problem but it looks like it is on the curve of the nose where it wont make a difference.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

ny shit snow. i know what you mean!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

seant46 said:


> LOL i cant believe someone is complaining about this:dunno:. None of those are even serious. Maybe the edge that is bent is a little problem but it looks like it is on the curve of the nose where it wont make a difference.


thats on the edge, lib boards dont have full wrap edges.

i have 2 of those topsheet chips on my board from god knows what this season on my trs


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

You guys would cry if you saw my 08/09 stairmaster X:cheeky4:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The little ding in the base and on the side is normal for pretty much any board. It's called wear & tear. The bubbled part sucks, but can be repaired. I'd leave that to a professional, though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

op, you can easily avoid dings like these by wrapping your snowboard in bubble-wrap, stowing it safely under your bed and never going snowboarding...

:\

alasdair


----------

